# Skeen Carbon 8.0 Problem mit Kurbel ?!?



## blastsoft (15. September 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

ich hab mit meinem Skeen Carbon 8.0 folgendes Problem. Beim Vorne beim runter schalten vom mittleren Ritzel auf das kleine klemmt sich die Kette unterhalb der Kurbel am Rahmen fest. Dies geschieht i.d.R. mit Vorliebe am Berg was zur Folge hat das ich den Anstieg erst mal vergessen kann  Ganz zu schweigen davon wie ich mir damit den Rahmen versaue.

Mittlerweile glaube ich das es an der SRAM Kurbel liegt, da auch ein Bekannter mit einem Hardtail und SRAM Kurbel das gleiche Problem hat.

Meine Frage: Ist das Problem bekannt, könnte es wirklich an der Kurbel liegen ??

Welches Pressfit Innenlager ist eingebaut ?? 

Gruß


----------



## konamatze (15. September 2011)

blastsoft schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> ich hab mit meinem Skeen Carbon 8.0 folgendes Problem. Beim Vorne beim runter schalten vom mittleren Ritzel auf das kleine klemmt sich die Kette unterhalb der Kurbel am Rahmen fest. Dies geschieht i.d.R. mit Vorliebe am Berg was zur Folge hat das ich den Anstieg erst mal vergessen kann  Ganz zu schweigen davon wie ich mir damit den Rahmen versaue.
> 
> ...



Ist der Umwerfer richtig justiert? 

Gruß Matze


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## blastsoft (15. September 2011)

Umwerfer läuft sauber. Aber der kann doch nicht die Kette unterhalb der Kurbel hochziehen so da diese sich dann zwischen Kettenstrebe und Kurbel verklemmt. :-(


----------



## konamatze (15. September 2011)

blastsoft schrieb:


> Umwerfer läuft sauber. Aber der kann doch nicht die Kette unterhalb der Kurbel hochziehen so da diese sich dann zwischen Kettenstrebe und Kurbel verklemmt. :-(



Ich hatte das bei einer Shimanokurbel auch schon, die Kette verkeilt sich am Ritzel .Ist dann aber nicht mehr vorgekommen.

Gruß Matze


----------



## psycho82 (15. September 2011)

Wie alt ist die Kette? 
Hatte bei einem meiner Räder gleiches Phänomen. Grund war, dass die Kette ab Werk mit einen sehr zähen wachsartigen Überzug konserviert war. Entfetten und Ölen hat geholfen, danach gab es keine Kettenklemmer mehr, da die Ketteglieder danach wesentlich flexibler waren.

Bei mir funktionieren die SRAM-Kurbeln an mehreren Rädern problemlos.

Gruß

Benny


----------



## blastsoft (19. September 2011)

Kette ist wie das Rad neu. Hab ich gerade mal 3 Monate. Aber das Problem hatte ich von Anfang an. Mittlerweile hab ich die Kette schon mehrfach gesäubert und richtig durch geölt. Ich werde bei der nächsten Tour das Problem mal provozieren. 

Meine andere Frage ist leider noch nicht beantwortet worden. 
Welches PressFit Lager ist im Skeen Carbon ????

Gruß


----------



## kleinrotwild (19. September 2011)

@blastsoft

Es müsste eigentlich das "Truvativ PressFit GXP" - Innenlager verbaut sein.
Ist BB92.


----------

